
WebAssembly Pathtracer - markdog12
http://aras-p.info/blog/2018/11/16/Pathtracer-17-WebAssembly/
======
markdog12
Would be nice to see another version compiled with threads, since both Firefox
and Chrome have them available as flags.

~~~
zamadatix
Also a comparison to standard JS output.

